# Another turbo kit for 2.5



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Check this out: http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=69754



> Dream Workes Racing Turbo Info
> Sorry for the last press release on the other thread. One of the new guys put the one for our Supercharger for the 350Z/G35 application. Here is the one for the Sentra SE-R and SE-R Spec V Turbo. I will post some pictures as soon as I have some. We will also have a 2004 SE-R Spec V with our Tubo Kit at SEMA in Las Vegas. Our booth number is 12965. Hope to see you there.
> 
> Dream Workes Racing’s Turbo System is designed for all 2.5 L engine applications. The Turbo with Intercooler has been designed to be bolted on to the stock 2.5 L engine, requiring no additional modifications. Our system utilizes a Mitsubishi TDO5H-S 360 degree water cooled turbo and includes a cast SG iron exhaust manifold with built in waste-gate, high flow cat-back exhaust, stainless steel exhaust manifold heat shield, fifth fuel injector, fuel pressure regulator, air to air intercooler with stainless steel intercooler pipes and plumbing, stainless steel braided Teflon water and oil hoses, all required hardware and a pre-programmed fuel management system that interfaces with 2.5 L engine control module.Performance from stock 2.5 L engine is + 85hp and 100 ft lbs torque +/-.
> ...


----------

